# Best place to buy guns?



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Where do you buy your guns from? Do you buy them online or local? My local guy I has two places now and his prices reflect that. I have a FFL here local that charges $20 no matter how big the order so I may start looking online.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

These kitchen table FFL dealers put stores like Carter's Country out of business. That $20 fee is one heck of a good deal. 
Walmart price on guns is almost the same as wholesale price, which FFL dealer pays. Academy sale price is also excellent.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

mas360 said:


> These kitchen table FFL dealers put stores like Carter's Country out of business. That $20 fee is one heck of a good deal.
> Walmart price on guns is almost the same as wholesale price, which FFL dealer pays. Academy sale price is also excellent.


Small ffl dealers aren't putting anyone out of business. Companies like Palmetto state armory, buds, aim surplus and kygunco are. If people were getting rich off a $20 transfer fee then everyone would be doing it. Gun stores have been riding the wave since 2008 when Obama was elected and the threat of another AWB spurred gun sales. Now that factories have been running at full capacity for the past 6 years and demand has somewhat dwindled there is a surplus of firearms on the market which has driven the price down because dealers are dumping slow moving items and or simply dumping inventory to free up cash for more profitable items. As an FFL I dont get the same pricing that walmart, academy or many of these online retailers are getting. Buds and PSA often sell items cheaper than what I can buy it for. Buyers will often times expect a local gun store or a FFL will be able to match the pricing thats available online. Its **** near impossible.

My advice is to buy what you want right now because these low prices wont last forever. If Hillary gets elected in 2016 the run on guns and ammo will happen again.


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

Gallery of Guns galleryofguns.com


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I stop alot of places and if I see something I like I buy it there. I am kind of a implus buyer. I don't really have a special place. My last few where bought at Carrol's in Wharton


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I try to buy from smaller, local shops like The Shooter's Corner in Texas City. To keep the money in my community...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just bought a new rifle from Carrol's in Wharton last week. I had stopped twice in El Campo looking at the same rifle and couldn't get as much as a "hello".


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Last 2 handguns I purchased was thru Texas Creek Arms a kitchen table dealer.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

grabagun.com usually has the lowest prices I can find, they're in Texas so taxes stay here, and they're the fastest shippers I've ever dealt with. I'll also second Shooter's Corner in Texas City, decent folks who will spend all day with you if necessary to get you all the info you need.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Black Gold Guns and Ammo


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What is it about so many gun salesmen? They are so "hooty" and aloof towards anyone who doesn't know as much about guns as they "think" they do. 

When I was selling guns for a wholesaler on the road in Nevada and California, I once stopped into this little bitty store, and the guy did nothing but bust my chops- you guys are too expensive, you charge too much for shipping, your service sucks, etc. Just a complete jerk. I looked at him and said, "You know John, I've been in sales for over 15 years, and the one thing I have learned is that about 95% of my aggravation comes from about 5% of my clients. So I figure if I'm willing to take a 5% cut in my customer base, I eliminate almost ALL of my aggravation. John, I've determined that you're in that 5%. You CANNOT buy from me. I WILL NOT sell to you. Have a nice day." I walked out feeling 10 feet tall.

THE "DON'T F WITH ME" JAMMER


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I buy all of my guns from Red Jacket Firearms. . .it's quite a drive from Houston, but the crew over there will build me the most ignorant monstrosities that I can come up with! Haven't you seen the show? That slack jawed hillbilly girl totally floats my boat!


On a more serious note, I tend to buy from the "locals" (Carters Country, Marburgers, etc) more often than not. I don't mind spending a few $$$ more to support a store that's been in the community for 25+ years. I've bought a few firearms from academy/walmart/etc out of convenience and on impulse. I'll walk away from a sale if the salesperson has an attitude. . .I don't deal with that junk very well.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Carrolls in wharton tomball pawn and jewelry


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I like gunbroker.com and if you're in the Cypress area, Hot Wells only charges $25.00 FFL


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I buy my guns from AGR OUTDOORS in Cypress. Great people and best prices Ive found in Houston.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lost all my guns in a tragic boating accident. No guns here. I repeat, no guns here.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> Lost all my guns in a tragic boating accident. No guns here. I repeat, no guns here.


Your a bow guy right? I can tell . LOL!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We are now selling HK, along with Remington, Beretta, Springfield, Diamond Back and others. Located in Pearland. 

I just got the HK VP-9s in for $589 + tax. Once we are are in the new store (12-15-14), we'll be able to grow our inventory of guns. 

Randy Wall
Big Guy's Shooting Supplies
281-731-4850


----------

